# Whats the best QR Skewers



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Any recommendations on a new set of skewers
KCNC, ENVE, ZIPP, DURA ACE? 
Help me decide...


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

I had KCNC skewers, and they were the source of creaking on all three wheel sets I used them on. Sold them. Won't buy another set. I don't care how lightweight they are.

Creaking went away when I switched to Zipp skewers, and HED skewers.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Any recommendations on a new set of skewers
> KCNC, ENVE, ZIPP, DURA ACE?
> Help me decide...


I'm partial to QR skewers that keep my wheels attached to the bike.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Any recommendations on a new set of skewers
> KCNC, ENVE, ZIPP, DURA ACE?
> Help me decide...


When people have problems with their skewers not keeping the wheels firmly anchored, the answer is always the same: Campy or Shimano (pick your price point). External cam skewers have a poor reputation. Likewise skewers with a Ti shaft.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Any recommendations on a new set of skewers
> KCNC, ENVE, ZIPP, DURA ACE?
> Help me decide...


1997 - 2006 Campagnolo Record.

These are the sexiest skewers ever made. The internal cam makes for higher mechanical leverage than external designs and a tenacious grip. The levers run in bushings so they won't wear out the aluminum. Unintended nut rotation with the lever open is prevented by a D-shaped spring clamping pads against the skewer threads not a plastic insert which wears out. They come from quick release inventor Tullio "Something must change in the rear!" Campagnolo's 80 year old eponymous company and aren't cheap knock-offs from some Johnny-come-lately.

NOS pairs can run $140 although used examples can be found for half that. 

View attachment 292037


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

What are you looking for in a skewer? Are you trying to shave weight? Or are you trying to go with something that has superior clamping power? 

Personally I prefer (edit) internal cam skewers. I had a set of blingy ti-skewers that creaked like heck after a few thousand miles to the point where I couldn't take it anymore and took them off.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

RaptorTC said:


> What are you looking for in a skewer? Are you trying to shave weight? Or are you trying to go with something that has superior clamping power?
> 
> Personally *I prefer external cam* skewers. I had a set of blingy ti-skewers that creaked like heck after a few thousand miles to the point where I couldn't take it anymore and took them off.


Pretty sure you meant 'internal' cam, yeah? Shimano, Campy, Bontrager...all very good and very quiet.


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Dura-ace and Zipp are the best. Dura-ace have an internal cam which is very smooth and gives strong clamping force. The Zipp is external, but it has a bronze bushing, which allows clamping almost as smooth as the Dura-ace.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> Pretty sure you meant 'internal' cam, yeah? Shimano, Campy, Bontrager...all very good and very quiet.


Agree. Also, the ones from VeloOrange look like a direct knockoff of those designs, and are a bargain price (I have not tried them, but I've heard good things).


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

tvad said:


> I had KCNC skewers, and they were the source of creaking on all three wheel sets I used them on. Sold them. Won't buy another set. I don't care how lightweight they are.


same here. KCNC skewers are absolutely rubbish. Had one set, creaked nonstop. threw in trash.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

changingleaf said:


> Dura-ace and Zipp are the best. Dura-ace have an internal cam which is very smooth and gives strong clamping force. The Zipp is external, but it has a bronze bushing, which allows clamping almost as smooth as the Dura-ace.


Do the the Zipp's clamp strong enough to prevent creaks?
At less than $40.00 the Black stainless look like a great deal.

I like the Dura Ace too but sure wish they came in black....


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Do the the Zipp's clamp strong enough to prevent creaks?


My Zipp skewers do not creak.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

tvad said:


> My Zipp skewers do not creak.


Do you have the stainless or titanium?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a set of KCNC ti skewers here with about 10k miles on them and nary a pip or squeak from them. The small lever does make it a bit harder to get to the same degree of clamping as with skewers with longer broader levers. A bit of lube on the cam and sufficient tightness seems to have worked, at least in my case. Not advocating, just say'n. 

I have a number of sets of skewers, internal and external cam, but specifically, what's the physical mechanism and characteristics of internal cam skewers that make them superior, and in what way are they superior?


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> Pretty sure you meant 'internal' cam, yeah? Shimano, Campy, Bontrager...all very good and very quiet.


Indeed. Thanks for the fix. No idea how I messed that one up.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> Do you have the stainless or titanium?


Titanium


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Salsa Ti Flipoffs.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

For some reason I own all of these

KCNC - so here is the trick, put some grease between the lever and the washer, eliminates the squeak

works for all of the external cam QR's

Zipp - looks aero
ENVE - nice leverage
Dura Ace - simply works


----------



## scooterman (Apr 15, 2006)

Notvintage said:


> Salsa Ti Flipoffs.


Love mine have 3 sets, never had an issue. Although i'm kind if pissed they changed them and they look cheaper now.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

These Bold Precision 6/4 Ti skewers always catch my eye .....


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Shimano or Campagnolo. 

Cant be beat. I have run Zipp and Woodman and other external skewers. Both of these have bronze cam bushings Nothing compared to Shimanos. 

Salsa skewers are junk. The plastic cam bushing sucks.


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

I just went through the same decision process... After doing some research, I decided that I wanted internal cam skewers for their superior clamping force and durability. I looked at Ultegra and DA based on their good recommendations here on the forums, but thought they just wouldn't look right with my custom wheel build and hand picked bike build. Someone on here pointed me to Roval (Specialized) who sells a set of internal cam skewers with Ti axles and a lever that looks at least a little unique without being too loud for about $60. If you decide on wanting internal cam skewers and want something that doesn't look totally "factory," you might check them out...


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

miataeric said:


> I just went through the same decision process... After doing some research, I decided that I wanted internal cam skewers for their superior clamping force and durability. I looked at Ultegra and DA based on their good recommendations here on the forums, but thought they just wouldn't look right with my custom wheel build and hand picked bike build. Someone on here pointed me to Roval (Specialized) who sells a set of internal cam skewers with Ti axles and a lever that looks at least a little unique without being too loud for about $60. If you decide on wanting internal cam skewers and want something that doesn't look totally "factory," you might check them out...


I actually already have a pair of these but was wanting to get away from Ti axles. I found a really good deal on DA but they won't look good on the bike so I'm thinking maybe Zipp or KCNC.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

You really can't go wrong with a quality internal-cam skewer. Shimano, Campagnolo, Velocity, and Velo-Orange all offer decent ones for various prices.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> You really can't go wrong with a quality internal-cam skewer. Shimano, Campagnolo, Velocity, and Velo-Orange all offer decent ones for various prices.


I ended up going with Campagnolo, thanks everyone for all the advice.

Campagnolo Quick Release levers For Bora, Hyperon & Bullet: Total Cycling


----------

